# Trail Camera Help



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I have never used a scouting or trail camera before and currently do not own one. Does anyone have any advice on the best make or model for the price? I would rather not spend a fortune. What are the advantages to certain types. Also, any tips on use and setup would be appreciated.

Thank You,
Dave


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... il+cameras

Dave this has had some input in the past so here is the link. I would go digital myself, which one I'm not sure yet. I have 2 "stealth cams" which take film and that is getting to be a pain since now I have a computer and the price of digitals has gone way down since mine were purchased. I have had ok luck with the stealths but at times the film would not advance correctly when I installed the film and ended up wasting time, film, gas. I learned to just take a "test picture" of myself before leaving the area to make sure it would advance the film. $50.00 for the cheaper stealth though is not a bad deal especially if possible theft is an issue.


----------

